# Happy birthday Ames!!!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hope Mel is an extra good boy for you today! Got any plans for your birthday? :cheers:


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

:cheers: Happy B-Day!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Drink up Ames!!! I'll be drinking several in your honor this weekend!!!
Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ames!!! Hope you have a great day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday to one of my favorite on this forum. Have a FANTASTIC birthday weekend Ames!

Joe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday to ya Ames! I hope you and Mel have the best day ever


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ames!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy birthday Ames


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Happy belated ames


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I hope you had an awesome birthday Ames!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy belated


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone!!! I really really appreciate it. Been a crazy week. I been down because my phone is messed up and I can't chat with my friends without wanting to toss my phone across the room. Things keep breaking and my car is making a weird sound. But what really sucks is I actually spent the day with my 2 BFF's from kindergarten. One of their daughters who turned 15 on 6/5 had a reaction to some drug called 25i or smiles or some other crap name. Apparently it's a newish synthetic drug and causing drama all over the US. It caused her daughter to have a seizure and her heart, liver and kidney to stop functioning. They did an MRI and since there was brain activity they were allowed into this experimental ELAD treatment to hopefully regenerate her liver. Kidney Dialysis failed the first three days but started working and her heart is now beating normally. They hope is ELAD machine will prevent needing a liver transplant and they hope the brain function they saw is indicative to not being impacted mentally. Holy fuck is all I have I say. Life is short and all that but it really made me realize how precious it is. I spent the day in the pediatric ICU and now I think I am sick. What's wrong with some good ol homegrown weed or mushrooms. Why these kids these days need synthetic crap that messes them up big time it's CRAZY. Tell all your teenagers to stay away. Stay far away from it. But I am glad my friend has support. She had three boys at home and is basically living next to her daughter. It's crazy. So crazy. So I had a "good" birthday because I was with close friends but for a sad horrible no one should have to go through reason.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Happy belated! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG Ames..DAMN! That is horrible about the girl. WTF!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Omg that is horrible! Any word on how the girl is doing now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right! So messed up. Thanks guys Em is off the ELAD machine. Kidney and heart are good and liver transplant is still needed (as of today). $30,000 a YEAR for the meds for rest of her life if she gets one. Insurance pays for 80% of that but this (day 17 now) is hitting millions in care so far. It's a roller coaster. The mornings she is told things looks good and the night things don't look good. Yesterday trying to remove the respirator because Em was trying to talk which is a great sign but so sad because it means she is aware of what's going on. Her vitals tanks without the respirator and thy had to go back to feeding via the IV and took the feeding tube out because she appears to have caught some cold or sickness in the GI track that people in the hospital get. So they put her back into the medical paralyzation (which unlike a indices coma keeps the brain active and alert but unable to move) to rest her body and hope to get over the GI infection.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

How sad Her story should be shared with others so they know how bad of a risk they could be taking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I totally agree. Many have never heard so I am trying to tell as any parents and teens I can find.

Emily passed away yesterday due to becoming septic. It's going to be a rough few days helping her mother get through this. She is staying strong for her boys but I know she will break soon. How can you not when you lose your fort born child. Ugh the pain is just incredible.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Omg that is horrible!!!! So sorry to hear


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear of this. Keeping your friend and her family in my thoughts.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

did you find out the name of the drug? was it smiles??


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think it was N-bomb (251-NBOMe), Stang.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Carriana, I was telling my son about it he is 16. Hoping he spreads the word.

So horrible!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness so sorry to hear she has passed away I can't imagine what her family is going through right now, how sad!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks everyone, and YES Rebecca, PLEASE spread the word! NO ONE needs to go through this especially when there are natural drugs that wont kill you out there haha just kidding, So weird right now but i appreciate the kind words.


----------

